# Το αποτύπωμα ενός μεγάλου Έλληνα θαλασσοπόρου



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2011)

Ποιος στη μακρινή Ελλάδα γνώριζε την κακότυχη Φουκουσίμα πριν από το πυρηνικό ατύχημά της; Ποιος να φανταζόταν ότι μετά την 11η Μαρτίου 2011, τον φονικό σεισμό 9.0 R και το τσουνάμι της Ιαπωνίας αυτό το άγνωστο μέρος θα έμπαινε ορμητικά στην καθημερινότητά μας;

Ποιος κάθισε μετά από τα αποκαλυπτικά γεγονότα να ασχοληθεί με κάτι λιγότερο άμεσο από τους πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες της; Ποιος αναρωτήθηκε άραγε για την ιστορία της περιοχής και, κυρίως, ποιος προβληματίστηκε για το όνομά της; Και όμως, εδώ στη μακρινή Ελλάδα έπρεπε να πονηρευτούμε περισσότερο με αυτό το Φούκου σίμα.

Σύμφωνα με την αγγλική Wikipedia, *εδώ*, η πόλη Φουκουσίμα βρίσκεται στην ομώνυμη περιφέρεια και αρχικά ονομαζόταν Σινόμπου-νο-Σάτο («το χωριό του Σάτο»). Αργότερα, το χωριό άρχισε να επεκτείνεται γύρω από το κάστρο Φουκουσίμα και κατά την περίοδο Έντο (1603-1868) πλούτισε με το εμπόριο του μεταξιού.







Τι ξέρουμε για το κάστρο Φουκουσίμα; Όχι πολλά, τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τη *γουίκη*: Απλώς ότι στη διάρκεια μιας πολιορκίας το 1554, ο διοικητής του αναγκάστηκε να το παραδώσει όταν τελείωσαν τα αποθέματα της τροφής τους. Το κάστρο δεν υπάρχει πια.

Φεύγοντας προς στιγμή από τις ιαπωνικές ακτές του Ειρηνικού, ας δούμε τι συνέβαινε εκείνα τα χρόνια στην απέναντι πλευρά του ωκεανού, εκεί που είναι σήμερα η Βρετανική Κολομβία στον Καναδά και η πολιτεία Ουάσινγκτον των ΗΠΑ. Εκεί, ένας μεγάλος θαλασσοπόρος που γεννήθηκε στην Κεφαλονιά, ο Ιωάννης Φωκάς (*Βικιπαίδεια*), πιο γνωστός με το εξισπανισμένο όνομά του Χουάν ντε Φούκα *(Wikipedia: Juan de Fuca)* άνοιγε νέους θαλάσσιους δρόμους και ανακάλυπτε άγνωστες για τους Ευρωπαίους περιοχές.

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο για τον Φωκά στη γουίκη, _τίποτε δεν είναι γνωστό για τη ζωή του πριν μπει στην υπηρεσία των Ισπανών, κάποια στιγμή γύρω στο 1555_. Με άλλα λόγια, *έναν χρόνο μετά την πολιορκία* του κάστρου στην απέναντι μεριά του ωκεανού, του κάστρου _όπου υψώθηκε για πρώτη φορά το *Σήμα* του γενναίου Φωκά_, το *Φούκου Σήμα*.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι η έρευνα για τέτοια ιστορικά γεγονότα δεν είναι εύκολη. Όποιος έχει όμως μάτια βλέπει πως στη σημερινή σημαία της πόλης






διασώζονται ολοφάνερα τα χνάρια του πρώτου εκείνου σήματος που ύψωσε ο Φωκάς: το πορφυρό του Βυζαντίου, ο έντεχνα κρυμμένος σταυρός μαζί με το βυζαντινό μισοφέγγαρο που πλέκονται να δώσουν ένα περήφανο αρχαϊκό Φ.

Φούκου-Σήμα: Στα χνάρια ενός ακόμη μεγάλου Έλληνα;


----------



## unique (Apr 1, 2011)

Καλή Πρωταπριλιά σε όλους!


----------



## unique (Apr 1, 2011)

Το 1960 βρισκόμουν στην Κεφαλονιά για διακοπές και έτυχε να ακούσω σε μια ταβέρνα μια παρέα που τραγουδούσε ένα ντόπιο τραγούδι που μιλούσε για κάποιον καπετάν Φωκά. Ωστόσο επειδή δεν του έδωσα και μεγάλη προσοχή δεν θυμάμαι πολλά πράγματα, εκτός από το παρατσούκλι του "ο Σπανιόλος".


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2011)

Καλό μήνα, δόκτωρ και όλοι! :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2011)

Δόκτορα, πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Σου βγάζω το καπέλο, και σου δηλώνω ότι αντέγραψα το άρθρο σου και το έβαλα και στο ιστολόγιό μου.

Όμως, είχα μια ιδέα: αντί να χρησιμοποιήσω την αγγλική βικιπαίδεια για το κάστρο της Φουκουσίμας, πήγα στη γιαπωνέζικη έκδοση. Δυστυχώς γιαπωνέζικα δεν ξέρω, αλλά το μεταφραστήρι του γκουγκλ δίνει τα εξής:

Kiso Masa Γιόσι ήταν και η κατοικία.Tokugawa Ieyasu ήτανToyotomi Hideyoshi τοποθετήθηκε στο πλάι, ώστε Ogasawara贞庆 να Kisohukushima εισέβαλε και διέταξε να κάνουν.Tokugawa Ieyasu και Καντού σφραγίδα Έλληνα ναυτικού κινείται, το κάστρο εγκαταλείφθηκε.

Ξέρει κανείς τίποτε περισσότερο;

Και καλό μήνα!


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

Εξαιρετικό εύρημα, Δόχτορα!




Έχουμε κι εμείς ποντοπόρο των εφτά θαλασσών, όχι μόνο οι Εγγλέζοι που έσπευσαν από τη ζήλεια τους να αμφισβητήσουν ότι υπήρξε ποτέ τέτοιο ιστορικό πρόσωπο. Όπως διαβάζω, ο πολύς κάπτεν Κουκ έφτασε στο σημείο να αμφισβητήσει μέχρι και την ύπαρξη του πορθμού που ανακάλυψε ο Φωκάς και φέρει το όνομά του (Strait of Juan de Fuca), ξεχνώντας τάχα μου ότι και ο ίδιος είχε φτάσει ως εκεί, αλλά δεν τόλμησε να τον διασχίσει και τον παρέκαμψε. Αντιγράφω από τη Γουίκη:
Because the only written evidence for Fokás's voyages lay in Lok's account — researchers being unable to find record of the expedition in Spanish colonial archives — there was long much controversy over his discovery and, indeed, whether he had ever even existed as a real person; several scholars have dismissed Juan de Fuca as entirely fictitious, and the 18th century British explorer Captain Cook strongly doubted that the strait Fokás claimed to have discovered even existed (although Cook actually sailed past the Strait of Juan de Fuca without entering it, and did stop at Nootka Sound just off Vancouver Island). With later English exploration and settlement of the area, however, Fokás's claims seemed much more credible.​Έτσι είναι οι ιμπεριαλιστές: όταν ο Άγγλος μέγας θαλασσοπόρος κωλώνει ενώ ο Έλληνας δε μασάει, τότε ο πρώτος λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει καν αυτό το επικίνδυνο θαλάσσιο πέρασμα. Μπορεί βέβαια η ιστορία να γράφεται από τους νικητές και τους ισχυρούς, αλλά ευτυχώς κάποιοι πολύ μεταγενέστεροι Αμερικανοί αψήφησαν την επικρατούσα τότε εκδοχή της ιστορίας και χάρη στις προσπάθειές τους η αλήθεια έλαμψε ξανά!
Finally, in 1859, an American researcher, with the help of the U.S. Consul in the Ionian Islands, was able to demonstrate not only that Fokás had lived but also that his family and history were well known on the islands. While we may never know the exact truths which lay behind the account published by Lok, it must be considered unlikely that the man himself was a fiction.​Κι εδώ το στενό του Φωκά με τον πελώριο ανθρωπόμορφο βράχο που φέρει ακόμη το όνομά του, Fuca Pillar:





Εδώ που τα λέμε, διακρίνω μια ομοιότητα ανάμεσα στο άγαλμα του Φωκά (φωτό στο πρώτο ποστ) και τον βράχο αποπάνω, αλλά γι' αυτό μάλλον φταίει η φαντασία μου που - από το πρωί που διαβάζω ό,τι καταφέρνω να βρω στο ιντερνέτι για την απίθανη αυτή ιστορία, καταχωνιασμένη ως τώρα στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας - ονειρεύεται την πάλαι ποτέ παγκόσμια θαλασσοκρατορία των Ελλήνων ναυτικών. Να μια ευχάριστη ανακάλυψη που τόσο πολύ χρειαζόμαστε τη σήμερον ημέρα, που έχει ξεπουληθεί μέχρι και η ένδοξη ελληνική θαλασσοκρατορία και ο χαρακτηρισμός "ναυτικός λαός" τείνει να γίνει πια παρωχημένος.

Τώρα που αναπτερώθηκε το ηθικό μου και πήρα φόρα, συνεχίζω την έρευνα για να βοηθήσω κι εγώ με τις πενιχρές μου δυνάμεις στο ξετύλιγμα του μίτου αυτής της άγνωστης, εκπληκτικής ιστορίας ενός ψυχωμένου Έλληνα, ξακουστού στα πέρατα της Γης, έστω και με το ισπανικό του όνομα.

Όταν συγκεντρώσουμε περισσότερα στοιχεία, παρότι ο Φωκάς δεν ήταν εφευρέτης, καλό θα ήταν να προστεθεί έστω μια μικρή αναφορά και εδώ.

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται και το σχετικό άρθρο (*The Straits of…..Apostolos Valerianos?*) σε αυτό το ιστολόγιο (αν και είναι να λυπάσαι :inno: όταν βλέπεις στην εικονογράφηση του άρθρου τέτοια ασύστολη καπηλεία και εμπορευματοποίηση της εικόνας μεγάλων προσωπικοτήτων...)

Το 2007 εκδόθηκε η μυθιστορηματική βιογραφία του *Στα στενά της χίμαιρας*, από την _Ευρ. Λειβαδά - Ντούκα_ (Βιβλιονέτ).


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

Τι τα θες, Δόχτορα; Είπαμε, οι καπιταληστές (και οι καπνιστές, να μην ξεχνιόμαστε) δεν έχουν ούτε ιερό ούτε όσιο.

Ωστόσο στο μπλογκ που παραπέμπεις έχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία στο τέλος:
Thanks to Michael Lok, de Fuca’s voyages were recorded by Samual Purchas in _Purchas His Pirgrimes_ printed in London in 1625. The English Captain Charles Barkley was familiar with Purchas tome and in 1787 when Barkley sailed the Imperial Eagle up the Northwest Coast to the 47th parallel. It was Barkley who wrote there on his chart, “Juan de Fuca’s Strait”.​
Πώς θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να βρούμε αυτό το βιβλίο, μήπως μας φωτίσει περισσότερο ο Λοκ (καμία σχέση με αυτόν) για την ιστορία του Φωκά; Νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να το προσπαθήσουμε, ακόμη κι αν βρούμε έστω και μια φευγαλέα νύξη. 
Τα τρουφόσκυλα θα βρούνε κάποια άκρη. :up:


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

daeman said:


> It was Barkley who wrote there on his chart, “Juan de Fuca’s Strait”.


Με κάτι τέτοια που γράφετε, τροφοδοτείτε τους διάφορους Ελληναράδες, οι οποίοι έχουν και το γνωστό σύνθημα *Juan de Fuca's Straight*.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 1, 2011)

Ποτέ δεν αναφέρεται ο *Νικόλαος Κεφαλάς* στην ναυτιλιακή ιστορία, ή αναφέρεται κουτσουρεμένος - ας όψεται η τυχοδιωκτική του δράση σε τέσσερις ηπείρους. Ο δε βίος του απίστευτος, ακόμη και με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.

Αν βρω χρόνο θα αντιγράψω το λήμμα του απ' την παλιά εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Ελευθερουδάκη, αλλά αυτό θα γίνει πολύ πολύ αργότερα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Α, ο Κεφαλάς, για τον οποίο λέει η ΜΕΕ: «Καταλήξας τέλος εις Θεσσαλονίκην, εγένετο φίλος του αρχιεπισκόπου, εις ον υποσχεθείς ότι θα εκληροδότει μετά θάνατον το κιβώτιόν του πλήρες χρημάτων, έτυχε πολλών περιποιήσεων [έχασε εδώ ο Ζώης τη σύνταξη] και μετά θάνατον (1850) μεγαλοπρεπούς κηδείας· ανοίξας όμως ο αρχιεπίσκοπος το κιβώτιον, εύρεν αυτό πλήρες πετρών».

Ολόκληρο το λήμμα, εδώ. (Επειδή είσαι καλό παλικάρι και γραμμωμένο μυαλωμένο). Στην Ανέμη έχει και το βιβλίο του _Οδηγία θαλάσσιος Θεωρητική και πρακτική. Συναθροισμένη από διαφόρους επιστήμονας Συγγραφείς θαλασσίους, και πλουτισμένη με διαφόρους ειδήσεις. Παρά του θαλασσοπόρου Καπιτάν Νικολάου Κεφαλά εκ Νήσου Ζακύνθου._.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 1, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Παρεμπιπτόντως, παλιά είχαν κυκλοφορήσει και τα απομνημονεύματα του από την Εστία, αν βρεθούν πουθενά ή αν τα έχει κάποιος ας ρίξει ένα πμ. Θα με καταυποχρεώσει.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 1, 2011)

Υποκλίνομαι στο ερευνητικό και συγγραφικό ταλέντο, καθώς και στη φαντασία του αγαπητού Δρα! Ομολογώ ότι διαβάζοντας για πρώτη φορά το ποστ νόμισα πως η σημαία ήταν μαϊμουδένια (και θαύμασα και τη γραφιστική του ικανότητα). Έπειτα διαπίστωσα ότι πρόκειται όντως για το έμβλημα της Φουκουσίμα και λέω τι γίνεται εδώ... Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και για τη συναρπαστική ιστορία που μάθαμε χάρη στο πρωταπριλιάτικο! Και, φυσικά, καλό μας μήνα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Φωτογραφία από γνωστό σουσάδικο, για να ενισχύσω το υλικό τεκμηρίωσης σε σχέση με την καταπληκτική αυτή ιστορία του ντε Φούκα στην Ιαπωνία, ιστορία που έχει ήδη αρχίσει να κάνει το γύρο του κόσμου, σαν τον μακρινό πρόγονό μας.


----------



## sarant (Apr 3, 2011)

Ναι, κι εγώ είδα να αναδημοσιεύουν την ιστορία χωρίς επισήμανση ότι είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο. Δόκτορα, το κρίμα στο λαιμό μας!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2011)

Και μια εύφημη μνεία από σπόντα (ευχ sarant!)

Η πρωταπριλιά μου θυμίζει πάντα τη ρήση του Πρετεντέρη πατρός σύμφωνα με την οποία οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν καθόλου χιούμορ αλλά αν κρίνω στην πρωταπριλιάτικη σαχλαμάρα στην οποία εκτεθήκαμε στο διαδίκτυο, η έλλειψη χιούμορ είναι μάλλον παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο. Ελάχιστες οι εξαιρέσεις ευφυών φαρσών. Δεν θα ήταν υπερβολή να ισχυριστώ ότι απ'όσες εντόπισα περιηγούμενος σάιτ, μπλογκ και ψηφιακά έντυπα, ελληνικά και ξένα, μακράν η καλύτερη ήταν αυτή του Νίκου Σαραντάκου.* "Το αποτύπωμα ενός μεγάλου Έλληνα θαλασσοπόρου*". Και του χρόνου καλύτερα. (Αθήναιος, στο LIFO)​


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2019)

Πέρυσι τα ΕΛΤΑ κυκλοφόρησαν μονή σειρά γραμματοσήμων (5η/2018) για τον Φωκά («Ιωάννης Φωκάς - Ο Πρώτος Έλληνας Θαλασσοπόρος στον ΝΔ Καναδά»):


----------

